# PLESK 7.5: LAMP auf PHP5 umstellen



## Lukasz (13. August 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe gestern auf meinem Unix Root Server (Plesk 7.5 Apache2) auf PHP5 umstellen wollen. Konnte aber trotz Apache2 switch kein PHP5 finden. Auch keine Conf dafür. Meine Frage ist, ob es eine Anleitung gibt, wie ich die neuste Version von PHP5 auf dem Server per SSH installieren kann?

Grüsse und Danke Lukasz!


----------



## Flex (14. August 2006)

http://www.serversupportforum.de/forum/faqs-anleitungen/


----------

